

Ask HN: heroku-like service for static websites? - rileytg

I&#x27;m constantly building new static sites, deployed using github pages (not enough control over my sites, goes down easily) and s3 (pain in the ass generally). I now need a better option because everything i find is FTP deploy which is lame. I want git or some other cross platform cli &amp; gui way to deploy. Any suggestions?
======
darron
We're building a backend using Docker that can do just that. It's called
octohost and there's lots of information available here:
[http://www.octohost.io/](http://www.octohost.io/)

We have a static template that you can see here:
[https://github.com/octohost/html](https://github.com/octohost/html)

You can also use all sorts of other languages/frameworks - a full list is
here: [http://www.octohost.io/languages](http://www.octohost.io/languages)

Deploys use git.

------
mbleigh
We're building [http://www.divshot.io/](http://www.divshot.io/) to be exactly
this. Currently in private beta and will be launching soon (in fact, anyone
who sees this just shoot us an email and we'll let you in).

CDN-accelerated, automatic development and staging environments for every app,
SSL support...take a look!

~~~
krrishd
Wait, so just to be clear, divshot.com is the editor, and the divshot.io part
is kind of a PaaS for static sites? Seems pretty exciting for front-end
development :)

~~~
mbleigh
Yup, you got it. Sorry it took me a bit to see this post.

------
rtcoms
You can use heroku to host static website. Although it's a hack, but very
simple and should not be a problem.

[http://www.lemiffe.com/how-to-deploy-a-static-page-to-
heroku...](http://www.lemiffe.com/how-to-deploy-a-static-page-to-heroku-the-
easy-way/)

------
benologist
Use a single-dino Heroku to receive the latest push and have the dino deploy
the appropriate folders to S3 for you?

I don't know of an existing way to do that but it would be a negligible amount
of code + amazon sdk in most languages.

------
theuiguru
[http://harp.io](http://harp.io) (@HarpPlatform) powered by
[http://harps.com](http://harps.com) (@HarpWebServer). A “Zero configuration
publishing platform."

~~~
krrishd
[http://HarpJS.com](http://HarpJS.com) is the URL, not harps.com :)

------
AznHisoka
Why is FTP lame? It works. Just select your folder, FTP it, go get some
coffee, and wa-la, it's up!

------
arkokoley
bitballoon.com is your best bet! Deploys are via Git and every commit is
there, so you can revert to a previous state if u mess up. Plus if u dnt like
git, deploy via uploading a zip of the site.

~~~
darron
This is pretty awesome. Never heard of them until today - looks interesting.

